# Cartwheel Coffee



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

After many disappointing light roasts from various roasters I tried a few bags from Cartwheel recently and am happy to say they're fantastic. Light roast, dark roast it doesn't really matter to anyone really just so long as the brews are tasty and these are. Had two small bags of single origins to test them and the distinct origin character from both was well brought out by the roast. Now on a kilo of a blend (Misspent Youth) and love it, find the tasting notes spot on from the little sip of espresso I had before adding milk and even now I get the dried fruit in the aftertaste.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glad to hear you like em.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I had two good ones as well.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

@Rob1 have you tried any of them with your Pavoni? With free shipping they're definitely worth trying out.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

No my Pavoni is in pieces....should be fine though.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Rob1 said:


> No my Pavoni is in pieces....should be fine though.


Maybe it's me but I find certain coffees are more suited to the Pavoni than others. Foundry maybe because of the omni roast suit my taste and the machine although I've always struggled with their Rocko Mountain. I currently have a kilo from Horsham so also omni roast but I'm really struggling with it.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

In what way are you struggling?


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

With this one I'm either overextracting or underextracting it. Could probably do with a larger output but if I reduce the amount I'm putting in the portafilter it's channeling. Currently putting 15g in getting 31-32g out


----------



## terio (Oct 17, 2017)

I'd say exactly the same, had a couple small bags that were delicious and just started the kilo of Guatemalan this morning. All have been brilliant! The natural Honduras was fantastic, wish I hadn't faffed so much waiting to order a kilo, as was away and now it is sold out.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Nopapercup said:


> With this one I'm either overextracting or underextracting it. Could probably do with a larger output but if I reduce the amount I'm putting in the portafilter it's channeling. Currently putting 15g in getting 31-32g out


Pre-mil or post mil? Do you do micro-pumps at the top (such that you never close off the water inlet and get a drop in pressure)? With a 17g dose in my pre-mil I can get around 37-38g out with the micro-pumps and no (significant - of course there is always some in any espresso) channeling.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

HBLP said:


> Pre-mil or post mil? Do you do micro-pumps at the top (such that you never close off the water inlet and get a drop in pressure)? With a 17g dose in my pre-mil I can get around 37-38g out with the micro-pumps and no (significant - of course there is always some in any espresso) channeling.


This one is a pre mil with a larger basket so I can get up to 15g in. Never been a big fan of the Felini method as I think it creates channeling but I'll give it a go. I think I just don't like this coffee as espresso so maybe I'll end up using the rest with the Aeropress. Always the risk when buying a kilo at a time.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Nopapercup said:


> This one is a pre mil with a larger basket so I can get up to 15g in. Never been a big fan of the Felini method as I think it creates channeling but I'll give it a go. I think I just don't like this coffee as espresso so maybe I'll end up using the rest with the Aeropress. Always the risk when buying a kilo at a time.


Cool mine's also a pre-mil with a Strietmann 18g basket which comfortably fits 16.5-17.5g depending on the bean. So I'm definitely not advocating regular fellini, I experimented with various methods for months before landing on this one being the one that seems to keep the puck very intact and give good balanced flavour at the end. So you want to really just be moving through like 10 degrees from the very top, never to below the point where water first starts entering the group. Sometimes can take 30+ seconds to get it full but that's OK with lighter roasts I find, if anything it might help to get a nicer shot out in my experience (I guess emulating a long slow preinfusion like with a slayer etc)


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Nopapercup said:


> With this one I'm either overextracting or underextracting it. Could probably do with a larger output but if I reduce the amount I'm putting in the portafilter it's channeling. Currently putting 15g in getting 31-32g out


Could be a temperature issue? Tried a long pre infusion before the pull?


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I've never really played about with long preinfusions but worth a go. I have the microcasa basket which is larger than the Pavoni. I haven't come across the Strietmann one.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

There's always a way with the la pav.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Increasing the temperature and grinding finer has definitely helped. I'll try to increase output on the next shot.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I've just ordered the GITWE Lot 921 and Misspent Youth. If anyone knows anyone at Cartwheel let them know most of their links on the coffee page aren't working so you can't get any info on the coffee they're selling.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nopapercup said:


> I've just ordered the GITWE Lot 921 and Misspent Youth. If anyone knows anyone at Cartwheel let them know most of their links on the coffee page aren't working so you can't get any info on the coffee they're selling.


I have an email address will do.

Gitwe is proper nice BTW


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> I have an email address will do.
> 
> Gitwe is proper nice BTW


Result that was one with not much info but the tasting notes sounded pretty good.


----------

